

Ask HN: How does your company ensure its code and product are of quality? - allenc

I really wanted to post a poll but apparently I don't have enough karma. =|<p>Curious what processes/techniques software companies use to make sure their codebase and by extension product remain good quality. Stuff like extensive code reviews, comprehensive unit tests, manual testing, pair programming, etc. - or do you just move fast and break stuff?
======
michaelpinto
I know I'm old school, but having a set period for QA is just as important as
having a spec. I always avoid having the coders test their own code, otherwise
that's like having a writer proofread their own copy.

------
daviddavis
We use a three prong attack that has really boosted our code quality:

1\. Automated unit tests AND behavior driven tests (outside-in testing)

2\. Having the code checked by another developer by doing a code review or
pair programming

3\. Week of hardening where the code is tested by the project manager/business
analyst/QA person

I really think that helps to cover all bases. Clients sometimes think it's
overkill but it's much easier to fix a bug the earlier it's caught.

------
mborromeo
Automated unit test, BDD and static code analysis

